# Brinkmann electric gourmet smoker and ribs



## doug123 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,

I've been studying up and am ready to try my first ribs this weekend.

Someone gave me this smoker. I think it says in the manual it is preset to 250 degrees.

I was going to try the 321 method I read here.

My question is, I know 250 is a little hotter than the desired temp of 230 or less for cooking ribs. Should I cook them for less time? Is 250 too hot? I figure I'll just give it a shot and see what happens.

Also, how often do I spray with the apple juice? And if it is a hot day, do I need to worry about the apple juice going bad sitting in a bottle or something? I know that might sound dumb but just thought I would ask.

I'm thinking coat the ribs with mustard and rub, cook 3 hours without touching. Then wrap in foil with a splash of apple juice for 2 hours untouched. Then cook without foil for the last hour and probably spray with apple juice then? 

I was given a bag of mesquite and a bag of hickory wood also. Which do you think I should use? I'm thinking the hickory?

I know I am probably thinking about it too much but the last time I made ribs I really turned them into charcoal so I would like these to turn out good. I can't do worse than the last time, trust me.   :roll: 

My wife and daughter have reminded me at least 3 times already  :D 

Does anyone here use this model? Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 23, 2006)

Doug, time and time again I hear people stating that they are having trouble keeping the temperature up in their electric smoker. I'm sure not all electrics have this problem. If you are truly getting 250* then I would recommend cutting the 3-2-1 times down a bit, maybe 2.5 - 1.5 - 1, as the hotter temperatures will cook the meat faster.

Of the two woods, I would choose Hickory, but still use it sparingly, rib meat is thin so it doesn't take a lot of smoke to penetrate. Mesquite pairs better with beef.

I've never used an electric smoker so that's about all I can offer.


----------



## doug123 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Bob.

I'll give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## cheech (Jul 15, 2006)

If you are committed to using an electric smoker what I did is tied the power to a temperature controller. I now am able to control the temperature to with in 2 degrees of where I want it.


----------



## cheech (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=843

Check out this post for ideas


----------

